
Deeper Ties to Corporate Cash for Doubtful Climate Researcher - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-corporate-cash-for-climate-change-researcher-Wei-Hock-Soon.html
======
briandear
I am more interested in the adjustment of historical temperatures by NOAA. The
whole debate hinges on accurate temperature reporting. Of course we could also
have an article about the politics of climate grant chasing as well. This
whole issue has become less about science and almost entirely about politics.

~~~
sethrin
That sounds like you're trying to weasel out of having to accept the science.
However, since you mention your interest, you'll probably be interested in the
work of Richard Muller / Berkeley Earth. Their research reexamined the
temperature data underlying climate change, and despite initial skepticism
they were able to rule out alternative theories.

The debate is of course of political manufacture, because the science is
unequivocal.

------
awptimus
One of the co-authors has been writing about this extensively.
[http://wmbriggs.com/post/15337/](http://wmbriggs.com/post/15337/)

------
abrowne
I think the link should be [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-
corporate-cash-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-corporate-
cash-for-climate-change-researcher-Wei-Hock-Soon.html)

Currently the link is for the science section, and this is the top article.

~~~
dang
Thanks. Fixed.

------
Zuider
This is part of a scurrilous campaign by green activists to get solar
physicist, Dr. Willie Soon fired from his post at the Smithsonian Institute.
This campaign was apparently triggered by his co-authorship of a paper
critical of the predictive skill of climate models.

"Why models run hot: results from an irreducibly simple climate model"

[http://www.scibull.com:8080/EN/abstract/abstract509579.shtml...](http://www.scibull.com:8080/EN/abstract/abstract509579.shtml#)

Hacker news is not a venue for rent-a-mob activity. Flagged.

~~~
DennisP
Are you claiming that this is false:

"He has accepted more than $1.2 million in money from the fossil-fuel industry
over the last decade while failing to disclose that conflict of interest in
most of his scientific papers."

